# Painting Plastic Trim?



## Welshcampsite (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a couple of bits of yellowing Plastic Trim on our Van (shown below) that I want to restore. using my basic design skills I think they would look better painted Grey to match the trim around the bottom of the Van.

My questions:

1. Is it advisable to paint Plastics? I have seen specific spray paints for this.

2. Is Grey going to look better?


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I've used plastic sray paint on bumpers and other things with very good results.
You must ensure that the surface to be painted is completly clean! grease dust etc.

The colour you choose is of course a matter of personal choice!

Brian


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have also used plastic paint to paint a bumper after breaking it and then using glass fibre to repair. Do not put to much on in one go better to do lots of coats. Also it looks better the next day when it has dried out .


Andy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
It is the same as all things get the base correct then it will last, so fundamentally you need to use a plastic etch which does come in a spray can, give it a couple of light coats what you don't need is runs, then go ahead with primer/paint. Of course let the etch dry or follow instructions on the can. If you don't use etch you could very well see it flake off in bits after a while.

Ron


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you want an idea of what it will look like when grey then take your photo of the area you want to paint and titivate it on a photo manipulation program.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) Yes. Surface preparation is absolutely key. If done properly, it will not flake and is surprisingly robust.

2) I doubt it.

Dave


----------



## Welshcampsite (Jul 20, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> 1) Yes. Surface preparation is absolutely key. If done properly, it will not flake and is surprisingly robust.
> 
> 2) I doubt it.
> 
> Dave


Would you go for white?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## Welshcampsite (Jul 20, 2009)

Update:

I removed the plastic drip gutter from around the door and it was in a pretty poor state with cracks etc.

Also It hadn't occurred to me that the light fitting would be recessed into the bodywork :?

So here is my solution, I think it looks OK?


----------

